# Taste of the Wild Switch



## BMORTS (Jun 29, 2008)

I see a lot of discussion on Taste of the Wild food. I just switched my 11 month old over from Royal Canin Large Breed Puppy 30 and will let everyone know how the switch went. She grew fine with the Royal Canin (not out of proportion or too fast) but after the price going up to 60.00 a bag at the local Petsmart I looked into a bunch of "so called" better foods for her. I was torn between Solid Gold Bark at the Moon, Canidae, TOTW. I ended up going with the Taste of the Wild. I figure she is almost a year now so it would be a good time to switch. I fed her today and she seems to like the food and is not shying away from it at all. I went with the Wetlands Formula. I dont think I would have picked this food for a very small pup but it seems to be a very good food for a decent price. It was 41.00 for a 30 LB bag and is rated 6 star compared to a 2 star that the Royal Canin is and 60.00 a bag. I will try and let everyone how the switch is going for her, with stools, runs etc. 

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I have mine on TOTW and I like it! Unfortunately I am going have to drive 90 miles one way for it when we make our move to Oklahoma next month.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Kathy,

Are you just going by the TOTW website? I would definately check around. There are places in ML that DO have it that are NOT listed on the TOTW site. Could be the same way there.


----------



## BMORTS (Jun 29, 2008)

Just a quick update she had a little gas last night but her stool was not loose or runny after the switch so far. She seems to be doing well with it.


----------



## rapnek74 (Mar 19, 2009)

You can expect the gas to be normal if it's like my pup. WOW is all I can say. Get ready to go in search of fresh air.


----------



## BMORTS (Jun 29, 2008)

OK so she is not taking to the TOW too well. She seems to leave it alone and hardly eating unless I dress it up with some cheese or crush up some treats? She is on the Wetlands formula. I bought 2 15 pound bags because it was on sale and cheaper than a 30 LB bag. I was wondering if you were me if you would take one 15 lb bag back and get the Fish formula and see if that is more appealing to her.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i would return it. i havent tried the wetlands (i plan to rotate formulas in the future) but so far my pups go nuts for the pacific stream. i have one on raw and one on TOTW, i now have to throw my raw fed girl a handful of the kibble so that she doesnt feel left out.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Since you're just starting out (and were smart to get the smaller bags, btw) I'd take it back also and try the Pacific Stream. That's what I started my dogs on in December and they also went after it with gusto and without issues. I now switch them between th Pacific Stream and the High Prarie (venison) every other meal with the Pacific Stream in the morning and the High Prarie in the evenings.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Tractor Supply carries TOTW


----------

